
Just What Were Donald Trump's Ties to the Mob? (2016) - nwrk
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/05/donald-trump-2016-mob-organized-crime-213910
======
Fjolsvith
One could almost draw a parallel with mob bosses trying to screw over Trump to
the Democrats trying to screw him over.

